# Weekly Competition 2014-52



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U' F' R' U' F' R2 U R
*2. *U2 F' R2 F R' F R2 F'
*3. *U R' F' U R' U F2 U2 R'
*4. *F R' U2 R U' F2 R' U' R' U
*5. *R U F2 U R2 F' U R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' L' U' B' R' F U' B2 D B' R U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2
*2. *U' F2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D F2 U R U2 L2 D' F L' F2 R2 F U2
*3. *R' L2 D' R' U' R' B R F B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D R2 F2
*4. *L F2 D R' U' D' B2 D' R2 F' D R2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D'
*5. *D2 L2 D B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 D' U' R' D F' D' L2 B U L' B

*4x4x4*
*1. *L Rw R' D' Uw' B Fw F U' B2 Fw U2 R' F R' Uw' L' U' B' Fw' D' L2 Rw2 B L2 R' Fw Rw' Uw' F' Uw2 R F2 L2 Rw' F Uw Fw2 L' D'
*2. *L' R' F2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 F2 Uw Fw F' L2 B' L2 B' D' F U' Rw' B' Fw' F2 D' R2 B2 Fw R' Fw2 F2 D L2 Fw R2 Fw2 Rw F2 R B Fw' Uw U'
*3. *D Uw2 L' R B2 Uw2 B Fw2 R2 Fw' L' Uw' B' D' B2 F Uw' Fw' L' D L2 R F' Uw2 Rw Uw L Uw B' R' Uw B' Fw L Fw' L2 F' R2 Fw' Rw'
*4. *R' F L2 B2 R' D2 Uw2 U' B' U' Fw' F2 D L' F' Uw' U2 Rw2 B D' U Fw2 R2 B Fw2 F2 Rw' R2 D Rw' U B2 Uw L2 F2 Uw' Rw2 D' L2 B'
*5. *Rw2 D B2 D' B2 F2 Rw2 D' B' F' D2 Uw U2 L' R D' Uw' Rw' U Rw' D' B F Uw2 Rw' D' L2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw F2 D' Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw R U2 Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Dw2 L' F' Lw' Uw2 Fw' D Uw' U' Fw' U2 F' Lw F' L' F' Uw Fw D' Rw2 Uw2 L' Lw' R Dw' F' R D B U Bw2 Fw2 Dw' B Rw' Uw' U' Bw' U' B Bw L B L2 Lw R' Fw Lw U' L Lw2 Rw' B Rw2 B' F' D' U' R'
*2. *Rw' Dw Fw F' R2 D Uw' F2 Lw2 Rw' B F2 Lw D' L D' Fw' U Lw' Rw' D' L' Fw2 D2 Rw' Dw2 F' R2 D Fw' U' L2 Fw F2 Dw2 F' Lw' Rw' Uw' Bw Uw' Fw2 D Uw U' Bw' L Lw' D2 Uw' Fw D Uw' L2 R2 B' Bw2 Fw' D' Rw
*3. *L Lw' Rw Bw Dw Rw2 Fw2 R Fw2 D' Bw' Fw Rw R2 U' Lw2 Rw B' Uw' B' D2 Dw2 Uw' F' L' Rw2 Uw Fw L Fw' Rw' R2 U2 L Lw' Rw' Bw' U' B' Fw' Dw' Fw Lw' Rw R2 Dw' Lw2 B D' R2 Fw Dw F' D2 U R' U' F L2 R2
*4. *D2 B2 Uw2 B' R' D Bw Uw Lw B2 Fw F L' B' F Uw B Bw' F' Rw Uw' F2 L Bw' L' Dw' Bw' U R B Bw' L2 Lw' R Fw' F Lw D Bw2 Lw Rw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' R' U' L' B' Lw' R2 D Rw' Bw2 D Rw' Dw F D' F2 Dw2
*5. *D' Lw' Bw' U Bw' U2 R' Fw2 L2 D2 Bw Fw2 Dw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 Bw' R B F U' L D2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw B' F' L Rw2 Uw2 R' B Bw Lw' B Fw' D Uw' U' R Fw' D' Dw' L' R2 F' L' Bw Uw Fw R' Uw Bw Fw Lw Rw2 Uw Bw Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 D' 2D2 2R 2F2 F2 2U2 2B L R2 3U2 3F' F' 3R R 3F' 3R2 3U L' F2 D2 2D' 3U2 L 3R B 2B 3R2 2D 3F2 3U 2B2 2F2 3U2 R2 F 2R' 2U2 R2 2F2 D2 2D2 2F 2R2 D' 3F R D 3F2 2F' F' R2 U F' 2U F L' 3R2 2R' B2 2B2 2R 2U' U' 2B2 2L' 3U' R B' D
*2. *3F2 F2 2D' 2U' L' 2L 2F2 L' 2F F' 2R 2U 2L' 3R 2R2 2U R2 2F U' F' D' 2F' L R' 3U' 2F' 3R2 B F2 L' 2R2 F 3U 3F D 2D L2 D2 2U2 3F' R' 2U' R2 3U2 B2 R 3F2 2R 2F 2L2 3R2 3U' L' 3R2 3U' B2 2B' L 3U2 U B' 2B2 U2 2F2 3R F' L' B2 2U 3F'
*3. *U2 R2 3F F' 2D2 F' 2U2 B2 2L' F 3R' R2 2U2 2L' U 2L2 3R' R 2F' U' F2 3R2 2B 2U L 2B' 3U2 F2 2U' F2 U' 3F 2L2 3R' 2R' R' 3U2 L' 2R2 2F L B2 2L D2 3U B 2B' 2U U2 2B' R' 2D U B' L 3R2 B' D' U2 F' 3U2 L R 2F 2D 2R' 3U F' 3U' L
*4. *F' 2D R 2D2 2L' F2 D2 U 2B D' 2B' F R B2 3R2 B 3U2 2L U2 2L2 3U R' 3U2 2L' R' D' 3U' 2F2 3R' 2U F' 2U' U' B2 2D' 2F U' 3R2 2R' 3U' B2 3F2 3R 2R2 R2 3U' 2R' D' 2L2 3F2 R 2B' 2U' 2B2 F' 3R' B2 2D 3U2 U F' 2U U' 3F2 L2 2L 2B2 L' 3U2 3F
*5. *2B U' 2B' 2D' 2F' R' B2 3F' 2F 2R B F 3R' 2D' 2R2 R' B' 2D2 2U2 B2 2F 2D' F2 L' 3F' 2L R' 3F U2 R' 2U' U' R 2D' 2R2 R 2B2 2L2 2R' D' 2D' 2B2 3U' 2B2 F' R' 2F2 R 2B 3F2 2F' 2D F' 2L 2B2 R' F L2 3F' 2U2 2R R2 F' 2L' 2R 2D' B 2U U 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B 2R2 D L2 3R' 2R F 2D2 U' 2R2 B 3B 2L2 2R2 2D2 3D R' 3D2 3B 2F 3U 2U R' 3B' 2R 2D 2F' 2U' U 3F' 3D' U' 3B 2D2 2L 3L2 2D2 L2 3R' B 2B U' 2F2 2L' 2B2 2F' 3U2 3L' 3D L' D 2B 2D 3F' U' L 2L' 2R' 3B2 2D L2 2L 2B2 3B' 3D' 2L2 3L' 3R' 2R2 B2 3B' U 3B 3F' D 2U' U' 3R2 2B2 L' 3R' 3F' 2U2 F' D' B2 2R 3F2 F' L 3B 3U 3R' 2B 2F' 3U 2F2 3R' R D2
*2. *R 3F2 F' D' 3U 2U' 2L 2R 2B2 3R 2R D 2D2 3D2 3U2 U2 3B2 R 2B 2D' 2B' 3B' 3F2 2F' F 3L B' 2B2 U2 R' 3U2 2F2 3L' 2D 2B 3F' F 3U' 2L' 3B L 3D' 2B 3F' F 2D L' 3U' L2 2R2 2U' 2B' 2L2 2B2 2D2 3F' R2 B 3B 2L2 3R R 3D' 3U 3L2 3B' 2D' 2B 2D' B 2D B F' 3L' D' 3B D' 3F' 2D' 2R R2 3U2 3F' L 3U2 3R 3B' 3F' F' 3D' B' 3F F' D2 2R2 2B' 3F2 2D U' R
*3. *2R2 D2 3F2 2R B' 2B2 D' U 2B2 L' R2 2U F 2L2 D2 3B 2R2 2D2 2U' 3R 2U 2L' 2B2 3U' L2 2R2 3F2 2F 3U' 3B2 3F' 2F' 2U' 3L B 3B' F' L 2L 3L 2R U' B2 F' 3D' 3B D2 3L' 2R2 B2 U 3L2 3R' 2R 2D2 2U2 3R2 2R B 2U' 3R' 2B2 F2 2R R 3D' 2B 3B2 3D' U' 3L2 R 3U 2B L2 3D2 U 2L 2R 2F' R D 2L R2 3D' 3F2 R' U2 B' 2R 2B 3B2 3F2 D2 2F' U' 3L 3B2 3F2 2F'
*4. *2B' U2 B2 3B D2 2D 3D' 2U2 3F2 2D' L2 F' 3R2 D2 2U' 2L2 B' 2F U2 B2 2F F L F2 2L' 3U2 R 2D2 F' 3D' 3U' U' F2 3L' 3R2 3D 3F2 D2 2D2 3L' R' U 3L 3U2 R' B' 2B 3U2 3F2 2F2 U2 3F 2F L2 2L2 2U' 2L 2R2 3F D' U' L 3R' 2U' L2 3R2 2B 2R R2 F2 3U B2 R 3U' R 3F' 2D2 3F2 2L D L 3F2 3R' F 2R 3U 2F' L' 3L2 3U2 2B2 D2 2D' 3D 3U2 3L2 R' 2F' 2L 3R2
*5. *3R2 3U 3L' 3U 3L' F' 3D2 L' 3R 3D2 3U2 L' D 2D 3L' 3D2 2B' 2D L U 2B' 3B2 3F' 2D 3D U 3F F2 2L B 3L2 2B2 L' D' 2F2 D' 2D 3U2 L 3L' 3U' 2R2 3D L' 2L D2 2D2 3D 3L 3R 2R' 3F 2F' 3L2 R' B2 L2 3F 2F2 3R B 2B' 2F2 3L2 2F' F 3D 2U U 3F' 3L 3D' 3U 3F' U2 3F' F R' 3D' 3L' 2U U' 3F' 2D' 3U2 2R 2U' 3R' 2R2 B 2U2 3F2 F' R B' 3B' 3F' L2 3R 3U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F R U2 F' U2 F' U' R
*2. *U' F' U' R2 U2 R' U R2
*3. *U2 R2 F2 R F2 R F U2 F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R U2 R D R2 B2 F D' L2 B'
*2. *R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' F R' D2 R D' R B' L' B2 D2
*3. *D2 F2 B U' L D B L U2 R' U2 B R2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D L Uw' L2 Rw' D L2 Uw' R2 Fw2 L' R2 F' Uw Fw' F' Rw' D U' Rw R' D2 Fw' R' B2 D' U' Rw' Fw' L2 R D' L2 D2 L2 R Uw' L2 D2 R2
*2. *R' F2 Rw D L' Rw2 R2 F' L2 D' L' Rw' R' U2 L' Rw Uw2 U Rw' U Fw2 Rw' R' D2 B' F D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Uw' L Uw Rw R' F2 Rw' U Rw
*3. *B U' B' L2 R2 Fw' Uw2 U' Fw U2 L' Uw Rw' B' U L Uw U' F' D2 L' Fw' D' Uw F Uw B2 Uw R B' F D2 Uw' U2 F2 L' R U2 Rw Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Uw2 Rw Bw R' B F2 D Uw2 B Rw' F Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 U L2 R' Fw2 F' L2 Rw R B' F2 Rw' Fw U2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 B D F' D2 Lw' D2 Uw U' F Rw' D F L Rw Uw2 Lw' R' Fw' R D Bw' Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw B2 R B2 Lw
*2. *L2 Dw2 Lw' R' D Dw Uw2 U L Lw' Rw' Dw B2 Rw Uw' B Rw B2 Bw Fw' F2 Rw' B2 D2 Fw D' Dw U' B' D B' Bw' L Lw B2 Uw F' L2 F2 Dw' U' L2 B Bw L' D2 L' Rw R2 Dw Uw F Rw Dw' U2 Fw L2 U Lw R2
*3. *Fw L Uw' R2 Dw' Lw D2 L2 Lw Dw2 U' Lw' Uw2 Bw U B2 Lw D' R' Bw' L' Lw' R2 Bw' F2 Rw2 Dw U Lw B' R' Dw2 L Rw R2 Dw2 Rw' R2 D U' R2 Fw2 D' Uw U' Rw2 Fw2 Dw B Fw R2 Uw B2 Bw Dw B' D' U2 Rw2 R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R 2F 2D' 2U U B 2D' 2F2 2L2 2R2 B D' 3U2 L F' 2L B2 2U2 U' F' 2L2 2B' D2 3U' 2B D 3U B' 2U2 3R' B2 D 2F 2L' 2R2 2F2 2L' 3R2 U2 L 2U' 3F' 2U 2L2 3R2 R2 F' L 2B' 2F2 3R2 2U' 3F' U R 2U 3R' D 2U' U 2R2 B F D 2U L' 2R2 B 3U 3R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U 2L' 2B D' 3D' 2U 2F L 2R D' 2D 3D' 3U2 2U' U2 2R' U L 2L2 3U B2 3F' 2L' U 3B2 3R 2B' 2F' 3U 3L 3B 2D2 3U' 2U 2B' 2L F 3L' F D' R' 2U' 2F' F2 3U2 B2 2B 2L 2D' 2U U2 2F2 2U2 B2 L2 2L2 3B 3D 2R' 2F' 3L2 2B' 3D 2L' 3R 2D2 3R2 3B 3L' 3F' F 2L 2B' 3B U L 2R' D L 3F' 3U' 3R 3B 3R 2D2 U 2B' 3F' 2R2 3U' 3B2 F' L2 3B2 2D2 2F2 3U2 B2 L' 2B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 F2 U2 F' L B2 L' D F' U' L' B' F' R' B2
*2. *D2 B2 R' F2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 R' U B L B2 R2 B2 D U2 B F2 R'
*3. *F' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F D R' F2 R2 D2 B' D R2 B2 U'
*4. *D2 U2 B' D2 B U2 L2 U2 B D2 B U' R D2 U2 F' R2 F2 D L' U'
*5. *F R2 B U2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 L' R' B' U L' D' U' L2 U' B'
*6. *L2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R' B R2 U R' U2 F2 D R' D
*7. *F' R U' R F' U' F R' U2 B' U D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2
*8. *F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U' B' U F' D' L U' R2 B2 D R
*9. *R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' B' L D' R D R' B2 R U'
*10. *L2 F' U2 F L2 F D2 L2 U2 F L2 D F R' D' U' F2 L' B' D B'
*11. *R2 L2 U' B U2 F' L B U' R F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2
*12. *F2 R U2 D' R2 B2 U2 D B' R2 U2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 L'
*13. *U L2 U2 B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 R B' D F U R2 F' L2 R2 D2 U
*14. *F' D B U2 F2 L B L2 D R U R2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2
*15. *F B2 D B' U D' F B2 U L2 F2 R U2 L F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2
*16. *B2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 F' D U2 B2 D' R' B2 L2 F' R2
*17. *F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 R D2 R B L2 R D2 R2 B' D' U L D2
*18. *D B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 F' U B L' U' R2 U' L2 U
*19. *D2 U2 L F2 L' U2 F2 L U2 B2 L U' F U2 L' B' D' U' B D2 U'
*20. *R2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 F' D2 B U F D R D' U2 F
*21. *L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 F D2 B' L' U R F2 L D' F2 R2 B2 R2
*22. *D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 R F' D2 U' R B2 D2 U' L' F' U
*23. *U R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F' R' D2 U B' L D U2 L B U'
*24. *L2 B R' F U' F' B' D B L U' R2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D
*25. *B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L2 B L2 B R' U' F2 L2 D L
*26. *L' U2 R D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R' D' L F2 D' U R2 B F L U2
*27. *U2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D R2 F D R U' L' U F' L2 D U
*28. *L' F2 L' F2 D2 L2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 U' F L2 F' U L B' L2 D U
*29. *F U2 R' F' L' B' U' R F L2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U F2
*30. *F' L2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 F D' L' B2 F L2 F L' F U' R2
*31. *F' D2 F' R2 B2 L2 B D2 F R2 F2 L' F2 U L B' U2 F R D2 F2
*32. *U' R2 U' B' R2 L U2 B' D L2 F' L2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2
*33. *R U' R' D' F' B2 D B R2 L' U L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D2
*34. *F U2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 F D L' R2 B D U' L B2 D F
*35. *B2 U F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 D U2 R U2 B' F' U R2 F L' F2 D2 F2
*36. *U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 U' B' F2 U B2 F L U2 F L'
*37. *L' U B2 D F2 R2 L' B L' B2 U L2 U D2 R2 F2 U' F2 B2 R2
*38. *L2 U R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B' U R D R' F2 U F' L
*39. *U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D' U' R' D2 B L' F' D R' B' U L
*40. *R2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 L U2 B' D2 F D' L2 U L B' F2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 B U2 R' B' D' F U F2 D2 F2 R D'
*2. *F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R F2 U' R' F2 L B2 F' L2 U
*3. *F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' D L' F' R' B' U B L
*4. *F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D L2 B2 D' F' R' F L U L2 B' L B'
*5. *B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B R2 U' R U' L' D R' B' L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 D L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 R B D B2 F R B2 D'
*2. *U' R D R2 F D2 L F D R F' R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 B2
*3. *F L2 R2 D2 F D2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' U B' D2 F' R F L D2 R2 F
*4. *D2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 F L F' D U2 B' D' L' R'
*5. *R2 L' F L2 U D2 B2 D' F' R F2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 F D2 F R2 D' F2 U L' F' L F2 U2 R' F U
*2. *D L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F' R' U2 R D2 R' B' R2 F U
*3. *B2 L F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 F' D B F2 D2 R'
*4. *L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 F U L' D R U' R2 F' U' F' L
*5. *D' L2 D' R' L D2 L B' U F U2 R' D2 R B2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' F2 U F2 L2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U' L D F2 R' B F2 R D R2 D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F R U' R U' R2
*3. *U F L2 U D' F L F2 B2 U B2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F R2 B'
*4. *B' F2 L D' U' L' U' F2 U2 B Fw2 F2 D R' Uw U2 L2 B2 Uw F2 R F R2 D' L2 Rw R F Rw D Rw' Fw' L B Fw F' D L2 Fw' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 R U F2 U' R2 F R'
*3. *B2 R2 U L2 D R2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 R D' R' U2 B U2 B U'
*4. *L2 R' Uw' Fw R Uw2 B' Uw R2 B D2 Fw' Rw2 B D Uw R2 F2 D2 U F' Rw Fw2 D U F' L' D' Fw D2 B' L' R2 B' Fw F' Rw U B' R2
*5. *Dw Fw Lw2 Rw2 Uw' B Dw Bw2 F2 Lw' Uw' L Lw' D B' D Dw Uw' Rw U' R' Bw2 D' Lw' Fw' Dw2 L Rw' F U2 Bw Lw' Bw' Dw R2 B L Uw B2 Uw Rw' F U' F2 U Bw2 Lw2 Bw' D' Uw R2 Uw2 L' Bw Fw2 R2 D L B2 Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B' R' U R' B R l
*2. *U L' R' U' R' U' R B' R l r' u'
*3. *U B' L B' L R' B' L r' b'
*4. *U R' B R U' R' L l'
*5. *U' R L B' R B R' U l' r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (4, -3) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(-3, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (6, 3) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, 4)
*3. *(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 3)
*4. *(0, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -4)
*5. *(0, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (3, 6) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 5) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (0, -4) / (3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D L R' L' D U D U' D' U'
*2. *R U D L R' U D R U' R' U'
*3. *R U' L' D R' D U D R' D' U'
*4. *R' U R' D' U D R' D' R' D' U'
*5. *L' U R D R L' D R' L' D' U'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 23, 2014)

2x2: (7.193), 6.227, 6.872, (5.424), 5.994 = 6.364
2x2BLD: 57.635, 1:00.107, 1:04.599 = 57.365
3x3BLD: 6:29.488, DNF(9:39.893), DNF(5:58.716) = 6:29.49
MBLD: 0/2 15:47.153


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 10.14 8.26 (8.04) (10.67) 9.55 = *9.32*
*3X3X3: * 19.72 19.19 21.48 (18.79) (21.85) = *20.13*
*4X4X4:* 1:52.52 (2:01.61) 1:58.94 1:53.55 (1:52.00) = *1:55.00* // With new mini Moyu Aosu. Great cube
*5X5X5:* 5:15.65, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF* // Forgot all paritty stuff


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 26, 2014)

*3x3*: 21.19, 17.35, (21.51), (16.78), 18.26 = *18.93*. ew
*3BLD*: DNF, 5:27.67, DNF = *5:27.67*


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 27, 2014)

5x5: 1:45.17, 1:35.60, 1:44.74, 1:46.16, 1:42.38 = 1:44.10

found my missing piece after 1.5 years haha


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 27, 2014)

*3x3:* 9.84, 9.07, 7.28, 10.03, 10.59 = *9.65*
*3BLD:* 30.81, 42.12, 30.29 = *30.29*  Mean was 34.41 
*2BLD:* 22.10, DNF(16.01), DNF(11.72) = *22.10*
*2x2:* 5.03, 5.01, 2.77, 3.20, 3.40 = *3.87*


----------



## Sir E Brum (Dec 28, 2014)

*3x3:* 16.77, 16.90, (19.30), (16.65), 18.02 = *17.23*
Meh.

*3x3 OH:* 45.52, (36.89), 46.14, (DNF(52.99)), 46.96 = *46.21*


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 29, 2014)

*2x2BLD*: 24.91+, DNF, 23.46 = *23.46*
*MBLD*: *4/5 23:36[16:50]*


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2014)

*3x3:* (DNF), (13.37), 16.15, 20.35, 17.40 = 17.97
*4x4:* (59.79), 1:05.88, (1:07.24), 1:01.31, 1:02.70 = 1:03.30
*5x5:* (1:30.14), 1:39.90, (DNF), 1:37.10, 1:32.01 = 1:36.34
*6x6:* (3:13.43), (2:55.79), 3:01.23, 3:01.56, 3:02.04 = 3:01.61
*7x7:* 4:14.67, 4:39.55, (4:40.49), (4:06.03), 4:14.01 = 4:22.74
*OH:* 26.54, 38.27, (25.99), (40.28), 30.08 = 31.63
*Megaminx:* 1:53.43, 2:01.66, (2:20.78), 2:16.70, (1:50.14) = 2:03.93


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 30, 2014)

Final result for 2014: congrats to Cale, ichcubegern and Wilhelm

*2x2x2*(32)

 1.85 nccube
 2.36 AustinReed
 2.57 AndersB
 3.09 Iggy
 3.44 EMI
 3.87 Tao Yu
 3.96 giorgi
 4.00 epride17
 4.10 qaz
 4.13 ichcubegern
 4.66 Cale S
 4.73 Wilhelm
 4.93 jaysammey777
 4.95 CyanSandwich
 5.05 SweetSolver
 5.11 bullahg
 5.86 timmthelion
 6.02 Ordway Persyn
 6.33 Kenneth Svendson
 6.36 Rocky0701
 6.68 Schmidt
 6.69 d4m1no
 6.88 ComputerGuy365
 6.92 whaftel
 7.03 MAttyMatt97
 7.18 Mike Hughey
 7.36 AlphaSheep
 8.58 h2f
 9.12 Bubbagrub
 9.32 MarcelP
 12.87 MatsBergsten
 48.49 mmmitsashlyn
*3x3x3 *(39)

 8.87 nccube
 9.10 Lapinsavant
 9.65 Tao Yu
 10.83 AustinReed
 11.26 EMI
 11.97 giorgi
 12.36 qaz
 12.40 Iggy
 12.74 AndersB
 13.14 Wilhelm
 13.65 ichcubegern
 14.24 bh13
 16.84 CyanSandwich
 17.21 bullahg
 17.23 Sir E Brum
 17.57 Cale S
 17.97 Dene
 18.20 jaysammey777
 18.41 Kenneth Svendson
 18.93 notfeliks
 19.59 d4m1no
 19.77 rabedrcubing
 20.05 thatkid
 20.13 MarcelP
 21.00 Ordway Persyn
 21.04 SweetSolver
 21.38 MAttyMatt97
 21.59 LostGent
 22.51 Schmidt
 22.86 whaftel
 23.08 Mike Hughey
 24.07 ComputerGuy365
 28.28 epride17
 28.93 AlphaSheep
 30.09 h2f
 30.23 Bubbagrub
 30.56 timmthelion
 38.04 MatsBergsten
 1:08.33 mmmitsashlyn
*4x4x4*(20)

 36.12 Lapinsavant
 44.38 nccube
 47.57 AustinReed
 47.74 Iggy
 53.06 Wilhelm
 57.31 ichcubegern
 1:03.30 Dene
 1:05.63 giorgi
 1:11.93 Cale S
 1:20.77 Kenneth Svendson
 1:29.09 MAttyMatt97
 1:29.33 Mike Hughey
 1:30.18 Schmidt
 1:34.94 CyanSandwich
 1:35.22 Ordway Persyn
 1:42.86 h2f
 1:48.15 whaftel
 1:55.00 MarcelP
 2:14.62 MatsBergsten
 2:43.28 AlphaSheep
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:25.67 Lapinsavant
 1:36.34 Dene
 1:38.03 Wilhelm
 1:44.10 JianhanC
 1:45.03 AustinReed
 1:54.31 ichcubegern
 2:29.22 Mike Hughey
 2:37.01 Cale S
 2:50.30 Kenneth Svendson
 2:56.21 Ordway Persyn
 3:12.61 MAttyMatt97
 4:03.19 Schmidt
 4:19.77 h2f
 4:42.53 MatsBergsten
 5:03.47 AlphaSheep
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:53.44 Wilhelm
 3:01.61 Dene
 3:22.00 AustinReed
 4:04.28 ichcubegern
 5:59.59 Ordway Persyn
 9:08.70 h2f
10:52.47 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:07.75 Wilhelm
 4:22.74 Dene
 6:59.63 cuber8208
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 17.96 nccube
 18.23 AndersB
 22.24 Iggy
 27.39 ichcubegern
 28.91 giorgi
 29.46 qaz
 29.76 Wilhelm
 31.63 Dene
 36.64 bullahg
 41.93 rabedrcubing
 46.21 Sir E Brum
 48.04 Bubbagrub
 52.55 Schmidt
 53.80 CyanSandwich
 1:00.48 h2f
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 3:24.58 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 6.09 nccube
 15.03 Cale S
 15.21 EMI
 22.10 Tao Yu
 23.46 JasonDL13
 25.88 Mike Hughey
 30.27 AndersB
 30.34 MatsBergsten
 55.92 h2f
 57.63 Rocky0701
 1:19.88 MAttyMatt97
 1:26.19 Schmidt
 1:29.84 Bubbagrub
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 30.29 Tao Yu
 33.41 Sessinator
 35.61 Iggy
 37.95 Cale S
 1:12.47 MatsBergsten
 1:14.06 rabedrcubing
 1:23.65 Mike Hughey
 1:43.39 EMI
 2:15.24 AndersB
 2:32.75 MAttyMatt97
 2:33.71 h2f
 4:17.19 ichcubegern
 4:21.75 Schmidt
 5:27.67 notfeliks
 6:29.48 Rocky0701
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:00.88 Mike Hughey
 DNF Cale S
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:40.12 Cale S
13:04.18 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

11/12 (51:10)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (23:36)  JasonDL13
2/3 (23:41)  h2f
1/2 (15:34)  ichcubegern
0/2 (15:47)  Rocky0701
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 53.15 Cale S
 1:54.30 ichcubegern
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 58.44 Lapinsavant
 1:03.66 AustinReed
 1:12.93 Wilhelm
 1:16.45 giorgi
 1:18.15 Iggy
 1:24.86 ichcubegern
 1:45.29 Kenneth Svendson
 1:48.90 Cale S
 2:03.38 Schmidt
 2:05.40 MAttyMatt97
 2:12.44 whaftel
 2:15.57 CyanSandwich
 2:38.82 Bubbagrub
 2:55.64 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:24.90 Lapinsavant
 2:48.90 AustinReed
 2:49.09 Wilhelm
 3:40.50 ichcubegern
 3:48.94 giorgi
 4:45.46 Kenneth Svendson
 7:38.10 h2f
*Magic*(3)

 2.08 Wilhelm
 3.77 ichcubegern
 48.81 Schmidt
*Skewb*(18)

 5.42 AndersB
 6.37 Cale S
 7.02 AustinReed
 7.23 Wilhelm
 7.89 EMI
 8.72 Iggy
 8.82 nccube
 8.99 SweetSolver
 10.08 giorgi
 11.70 epride17
 11.93 qaz
 13.03 AlphaSheep
 15.16 whaftel
 17.47 ichcubegern
 18.94 Ordway Persyn
 19.59 Schmidt
 24.35 Bubbagrub
 26.88 h2f
*Clock*(10)

 9.11 Iggy
 9.60 nccube
 11.97 AustinReed
 12.16 Wilhelm
 15.45 EMI
 17.43 Schmidt
 33.89 Bubbagrub
 36.21 AlphaSheep
 43.82 h2f
 DNF giorgi
*Pyraminx*(22)

 3.81 nccube
 3.99 Iggy
 4.79 AustinReed
 5.53 ichcubegern
 5.97 Cale S
 5.97 bh13
 6.37 qaz
 6.55 AndersB
 6.76 Wilhelm
 8.98 SweetSolver
 9.16 giorgi
 9.57 Schmidt
 10.94 epride17
 12.21 Kenneth Svendson
 13.86 CyanSandwich
 13.86 Bubbagrub
 15.31 whaftel
 15.74 AlphaSheep
 17.67 MAttyMatt97
 19.86 Ordway Persyn
 20.25 h2f
 22.85 mmmitsashlyn
*Megaminx*(5)

 2:03.93 Dene
 2:33.36 Cale S
 2:34.99 ichcubegern
 5:32.03 AlphaSheep
 DNF Schmidt
*Square-1*(8)

 14.23 EMI
 18.10 Iggy
 24.89 Wilhelm
 35.92 Cale S
 1:03.21 Mike Hughey
 1:27.76 Schmidt
 1:31.11 ichcubegern
 1:57.32 AlphaSheep
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

24 Cale S
24 YukiTanaka
28 EMI
28 okayama
42 ichcubegern
44 h2f
56 Ordway Persyn

*Contest results*

226 Cale S
219 ichcubegern
208 Wilhelm
195 AustinReed
194 Iggy
183 nccube
146 EMI
144 giorgi
143 AndersB
124 h2f
119 MatsBergsten
117 Schmidt
112 Lapinsavant
106 Dene
103 Tao Yu
103 qaz
94 Mike Hughey
94 Kenneth Svendson
87 Ordway Persyn
83 CyanSandwich
82 MAttyMatt97
64 SweetSolver
60 AlphaSheep
59 epride17
59 bullahg
53 whaftel
50 bh13
48 Bubbagrub
47 jaysammey777
46 rabedrcubing
37 Rocky0701
37 MarcelP
37 Sir E Brum
35 d4m1no
30 notfeliks
30 JasonDL13
24 timmthelion
23 ComputerGuy365
20 thatkid
19 Sessinator
18 JianhanC
17 YukiTanaka
15 okayama
15 LostGent
10 mmmitsashlyn
8 cuber8208


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2014)

We are having some issues with getting the new competition going, so it may be a while before we have the new one up. Please be patient.


----------



## h2f (Dec 30, 2014)

Well, it's not a problem for Matt Sullivan.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2014)

h2f said:


> Well, it's not a problem for Matt Sullivan.



Yes, I noticed that. 

There is a "bug" of sorts that can happen if you are entering data just as it crosses over from one week to the next, where it carries your results into the next week. It appears that's what happened to Matt - his results there match the ones Mats listed above in the overall results for this week. So no one has actually competed yet this week - Matt's results are just a result of that bug.


----------



## h2f (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh, I didn't know that.


----------



## rabedrcubing (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi , mr. Mike Hughey . I'm Aldo from Indonesia .
May i know why i can't go into speedsolving.com/competitions although i had done my registration and log in proper and correctly ?
Thanks before  .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 1, 2015)

rabedrcubing said:


> Hi , mr. Mike Hughey . I'm Aldo from Indonesia .
> May i know why i can't go into speedsolving.com/competitions although i had done my registration and log in proper and correctly ?
> Thanks before  .



Hi and welcome!
That is because the new competition is not started yet. Is is not your fault.

Probably because of the start of the new year 2015 there has been trouble doing that. 
So we all have to wait for the next competition a little longer.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2015)

So very sorry for the delay, everyone - technical difficulties. The new competition is finally up.


----------



## rabedrcubing (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks , sir  .


----------



## rabedrcubing (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks , sir :0 .



MatsBergsten said:


> Hi and welcome!
> That is because the new competition is not started yet. Is is not your fault.
> 
> Probably because of the start of the new year 2015 there has been trouble doing that.
> So we all have to wait for the next competition a little longer.


----------



## rabedrcubing (Jan 2, 2015)

Here is my result , although late :

3x3x3: 22.67, 18.58, 21.31, 19.42, 18.57
ao5: 19.77
best: 18.57

3BLD: DNF(1:24.17)[41.75], 1:14.06[42.49], 1:33.21[40.04]
mo3: 1:23.64
bo3: 1:14.06

3OH: 48.97, 36.33, 31.57, 47.78, 41.68
ao5: 41.93
best: 31.57


----------

